# Cornerbead (Hydratrim)



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know regionally who puts bead on, but here the rockers do, so I'm asking here. Has anyone tried the hydratrim? The stuff you just spray with water and roll on? And how many jobs, any issues, or tips & tricks etc. I have been thinking of putting on my own and paying less to hang because its never right anyway. 


So....

Tape on vs. Lick n stick.

Let me know!


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Has anyone even SEEN hydratrim? I believe it's made by no coat.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I've watched the videos and it looks good stuff. I'm waiting for a price for it at the moment. It's going to be costly I reckon, especially for us in the UK as we'll have carriage and duty to pay on top. No-Coats other products are good so there is no reason why this shouldn't be too.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i use nothing but trim-tex corner beads... never seen or heard of hudratrim. if you ask me i would'nt want my corners finished in a paper c.b. in my house. 

thats just my .02


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I think if its applied right, the extra cost up front would definitely pay off! I'm thinkin its a 2 coat bead, with not much fill, so less mud, and 1 less coat = MONEY. I did not see it installed, the rockers put it on, there were some air pockets which did cause issues, but like I said if applied CORRECTLY that probably shouldnt happen. How much easier can u get??? spray with water--- stick-- roll. Done. There is a roller involved, right? I think it would be more appropriate for the finisher to install, and also how about the rock gap? should there be less of a gap (as with tape on) to make it more ridgid? They wrapped some openinigs with it, and the painters set a bucket down, and cracked it. Not fun to repair, so thats why I was wondering if the rock should be tighter.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

drywall guy158 said:


> i use nothing but trim-tex corner beads... never seen or heard of hudratrim. if you ask me i would'nt want my corners finished in a paper c.b. in my house.



Theoretically you should get a better bond with the paper products, I love tape on bead, but it hasn't taken off much around here. Do you just spray glue your plastic on? or staple? I never even think of plastic, unless its bullnose. I'll have to check the price difference to metal. I am really tired of floating, banging, and replacing bead so I am considering knocking .02 off what I pay the rocker and doing the bead myself. He just seems to try and go too quick with metal, and he's short to boot. It seems like the majority of t our issues are on soffits and bulkheads. Maybe he should wear stilts? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

In the UK, the taper installs the beads, be they thincoat metal, plastic or metal corner tape. 
The Hydrotrim looks to be the same width as the No-Coat Ultraflex 325 but obviously at a fixed angle, so will cover bad hanging, to a point. You'd use the wide bushed roller as for the Ultraflex 325.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know why we don't do that here. Finishers could pick whatever bead they wanted, and they (we) wouldn't have to whine so much about a crappy bead job! I haven't looked too far into hydra, except on that one job, and I didn't get to try 2 coating because the feller I was working with is not physically capable of 2 coating anything, so, I want to give it another shake.... I'm going to look into it and see if I can just use my tape on bead roller, or if there is a proprietary roller for their system.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Wallers said:


> Theoretically you should get a better bond with the paper products, I love tape on bead, but it hasn't taken off much around here. Do you just spray glue your plastic on? or staple? I never even think of plastic, unless its bullnose. I'll have to check the price difference to metal. I am really tired of floating, banging, and replacing bead so I am considering knocking .02 off what I pay the rocker and doing the bead myself. He just seems to try and go too quick with metal, and he's short to boot. It seems like the majority of t our issues are on soffits and bulkheads. Maybe he should wear stilts? :tongue_smilie:


 Where I am from we install our own beads thank god for that I have been on jobs where homeowners thought they should install it themselves and what a mess it can be 9 out of 10 times it has to be removed and redone with a cost of time and expense. It is just much more simpler to hang it yourself and save yourself the grief. If they want to buy it for you it is another story but just make sure the purchase what you want not the type they think you should use.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i use trim-tex spray glue and staple it....some say it's over kill


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> homeowners thought they should install it themselves .


Homeowners should do NOTHING themselves. Just pay us to do it all! If I get to them soon enough, I tell them it might cost as much to finish as I can get it hung AND finished for. Occasionally you will find that one who does just a PERFECT job, but not very often. I am actually starting one tomorrow that hung it himself, but didn't put bead on! He did a VERY good job hanging, but caulked everything, I mean EVERYTHING. It's a theater room, and he used these clips with rubber grommets to attach all of the rock, and did 2 layers of 5/8 with green glue, built baffle soffits for air and returns, so that sound can't escape, and he's using exterior doors for both entries! I've never seen anything like it! (in such a small home especially). I told him I didn't know how the mud would react to prefilled joints with caulk, and would not warranty, but would be glad to finish. He even caulked the rock to the FLOOR.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

drywall guy158 said:


> i use trim-tex spray glue and staple it....some say it's over kill


rather overkill than underkill!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Wallers said:


> Homeowners should do NOTHING themselves. Just pay us to do it all! If I get to them soon enough, I tell them it might cost as much to finish as I can get it hung AND finished for. Occasionally you will find that one who does just a PERFECT job, but not very often. I am actually starting one tomorrow that hung it himself, but didn't put bead on! He did a VERY good job hanging, but caulked everything, I mean EVERYTHING. It's a theater room, and he used these clips with rubber grommets to attach all of the rock, and did 2 layers of 5/8 with green glue, built baffle soffits for air and returns, so that sound can't escape, and he's using exterior doors for both entries! I've never seen anything like it! (in such a small home especially). I told him I didn't know how the mud would react to prefilled joints with caulk, and would not warranty, but would be glad to finish. He even caulked the rock to the FLOOR.


Are you sure he's not a kidnapper?


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

That was my FIRST thought! Have you seen the show Dexter?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Wallers said:


> That was my FIRST thought! Have you seen the show Dexter?


just started it last night. only watched the first two episodes. it gives me the creeps but i can't wait to watch another one tonight.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dexter is the best series I seen. I saw all 4 series on Showtime over the last 4 years! Great stuff.

BTW- Finishers put the beads here. Hangers will leave them sloppy and unleveled.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Soooooo...... I take it NOBODY has used hydratrim, but EVERYBODY has seen Dexter? :lol:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I worked with some guys i the bay area in the 80s, who ran the tube on the drywall wrapped windows and wiped them down with a outside corner knife.worked alright .but as usual i never looked back.RAPE AND RUN!!(it was in apartments and was knock down)


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

alltex said:


> I worked with some guys i the bay area in the 80s, who ran the tube on the drywall wrapped windows and wiped them down with a outside corner knife.worked alright .but as usual i never looked back.RAPE AND RUN!!(it was in apartments and was knock down)


WHAT?!?! JUST TAPE??? Holy S**T! Thats crazy. We use tape on bead with the hopper and roller for our apartments. 2 coats blow n go! 3 on joints of course, "the powers that be" won't spring for lightweight to 2 coat joints. I am just going to have to try the new stuff for myself i guess! I'll let you guys know how it goes! I'll use it on my girlfriends house. Were selling it anyway! :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

alltex said:


> I worked with some guys i the bay area in the 80s, who ran the tube on the drywall wrapped windows and wiped them down with a outside corner knife.worked alright .but as usual i never looked back.RAPE AND RUN!!(it was in apartments and was knock down)


And it still works today, If someone wants windows wrapped instead of trimmed,,, do you REALLY think they care about quality or longevity ????


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Am I correct in thinking that by wrapped, you mean putting a corner bead or tape on the external corner of a window reveal, and by trimmed, you mean putting a timber architrive around it?


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

TonyM said:


> Am I correct in thinking that by wrapped, you mean putting a corner bead or tape on the external corner of a window reveal, and by trimmed, you mean putting a timber architrive around it?


yup. I charge 75 bucks a window to do them. And I try to avoid tearaway bead. My rockers keep 'em tight to the windows and then I make sure they get caulked. By the painter. :thumbup:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

In answer to the original question, here in MT the tapers install the bead.
I HAVE used Hydrabead and it is effing, AWESOME! It sticks like a mofo, and we had no issues with blisters. Just run a sponge down it, and it's roll, blow, and go time!


----------

